# Hilfe bei FlipFlop



## ucnet (28. März 2006)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich bastle schon seit en paar Jahren mit Elektronik aber hier hab ich was "für mich" neues, en FlipFlop. Hab gelesen dass ich damit und einem Taster eine Schaltung machen kann, für den Fall dass man grade keine Schalter hat, nur leider stand nicht da wie ich das anstellen soll. Ich habe mir vor einer weile ein Programm mit einer IC-Datenbak runtergeladen, was übriens ein tolles Teil ist. Von da habe ich zwar die PIN-Belegung aber noch keiner der mir sagt wie ich das anstellen soll um zB. mit einem Taster ein Relais anzusteuern. Es ist einer von Philips und das Technische müsste irgendwo im Anhang sein.

Unter Power GND und Vcc kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen dass das Minus und Plus sein soll, aber wo ich den Schalter und das Relais anschliessen soll ? k.A.
Aber ich glaube dass es nicht so einfach sein wird und ich wahrscheinlich ein paar Komponenten mehr brauchen werde, was auch kein Problem ist da ich vorallem was normale Verbrauchsmaterial angeht, ich genug davon auf Lager habe.
Ich hoffe mir kann da einer helfen, da ich meine Kenntnisse fast ausschliesslich aus der Praxis habe, also anschliessen und kucken was passiert. Habe zwar mittlerweile auch Bücher aber ich bastle lieber. Auch von Freunden und Bekannten habe ich viel gelernt, aber halt noch nicht alles. Deswegen bin ich hier.
Also wenn mir bitte einer weiterhelfen könnte. Wäre sehr nett.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und MfG
Robert


----------



## Belial (10. Januar 2007)

also aus dem baustein werd ich gerade nicht schlau aber generell zum aufbau von flip-flops.
ein simples FF besteht aus 3 anschlüssen: Setzen, Rücksetzen und Q als ausgang
durch ansteuern vom setzen-eingang wird der zustand an q zu 1
durch ansteuern des rücksetzen-eingang wird q wieder 0
bei einem RS-FF ist rücksetzen dominant dh. wenn rücksetzen 1 ist kann nicht gesetzt werden. beim SR-FF ist dies andersrum..
jetz müsste man nur wissen was an dem baustein wo ist..


----------



## Neok (10. Januar 2007)

Ich würde mir mal dieses Datenblatt anschauen:
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/philips/74221.pdf


----------

